# What will I get then



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone have any idea what sort of average GPM  I might be able to squeeze from this 8.1 340bhp Chevvy whilst I'm waiting to sort the lpg conversion out.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

0.125


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

5 - 7 mpg .. coasting :lol:

seriously .. probably around 8 mpg .. don't sound so bad now :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Anyone have any idea what sort of average GPM  I might be able to squeeze from this 8.1 340bhp Chevvy whilst I'm waiting to sort the lpg conversion out.


ask a dealer, 15 NO PROBLEM!!!!!      

realistically, 9-10 knocking about, 14 MAX on the m/way at 60 ABSOLUTE MAX. She'll do a helluva lot faster if you want, but you sit there and litterally watch the needle move if you do! 

still the best driving seat on the planet tho'


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> 0.125


Are you the only one that spotted it?

Was it meant to be a trick question Jimjam?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim when I first got mine I did keep a check for the first 5000miles or so, averaged 9.5 The brave goes about 8.5tonnes same engine, max 60mph. 

My Actia display has a petrol consumption gauge on it, while climbing a hill over the mid pyrenees this year it recorded 2.5mpg 8O Mind you it did read 30mpg going down the other side.  

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

think JimJam meant it (as a joke)  
well done for doing the calcualtion DA.. I haven't checked its roughly right, but I suspect it is


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

stupid me

of course it is

12.5 mpg

.125 gpm


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

more silly than i thought

0.125 = 8mg

ccoat is well and truly on 8O


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> think JimJam meant it (as a joke)


8mpg is no joke


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

LPG it Jim, mine is 

you can do most of the installation yourself, if your handy.. it really doesn't need to cost £000's ..

Obviously you need to get it certified at the end,


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Jim

If you need to to ask how many mpg you get you cant afford to run it!!! 8O 

LPG is the way forward on those kind of numbers, my old Chevvy Fleetwood nearly bankrupt us going to Scotland before we had the LPG installed, after that it was cheaper to run than the 4X4 we had and that was towing the 4X4 behind it!!!

Dont worry about the MPG its the SPM (smiles  per mile!!!) you should concentrate on!!!!!!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

As most of you will know from my previous threads I believe that LPG conversions are a waste of money based on the mileage most of us are likely to do. I still think that way, but of course that does not take into account those of us who will average a thousand miles or so a month.

However, when I was getting the MOT carried out the other day a chap was telling me how he converts American cars and has done RV's with a better system whose name evades me. The approximate cost would be £2,000 for an 8 cylinder, which is considerably cheaper than we have discussed in the past on the forum. If he is correct and the installation is a good one then the figures start to look sensible:


Petrol
Mileage Per Month	1000	
MPG 10
Cost Per Litre £0.99
Monthly Cost £450.10
Annual Cost £5,401.24

LPG
Mileage Per Month	1000	
MPG 8
Cost Per Litre £0.45
Monthly Cost £255.74
Annual Cost £3,068.89

Savings Per Month £194.36
Annual Savings £2,332.35

Cost of install	£2,000.00
Payback in Months	10.3

This is based on approximate figures and the lpg conversion industry maintain that you get approximately 10% worse economy when running on lpg.

Last year I managed to average 100 miles a month so payback is about 103 months so not worth it.

If you average 2000 miles a month then payback is a very healthy 5 months!

I cannot give you any recommendations on the guy I met but he is from the Slough area and will be emailing me some pictures and details of a large V8 car he has recently done. For what it is worth he did tell me that about £1,000 of the cost was labour!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Chris..

two good trips a year? what mileage?

I am thinking pyranees and back, Italy and back? suddenly your at the higher mileages? plus all your once a month weekend use is cheap..

question. why would we have huge RVs and NOT do the large trips?
I can answer for myself unfortunately.. my life doent allow me to do one in the near future


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

am getting 7mpg on lpg. estimate 9 on petrol, but unknown. always towing punto on a-frame. paying 34p for lpg. 

des


----------

